# New Car!



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey team! I moved to MS a few months ago. I live way out in the country so I cannot get the internet unless I go to to the library in the nearest town. I apologize for my absence online. But the main reason I made this thread is because I wanted everyone to know I now have an SQL vehicle. I now own an E34 (BMW 525i)! It has 3-way components from the factory. So any of the many drivers I already own will fit. I have 3 or 4 different setups I can go with. However, there are not many comps here, so I will have to travel a few hours to make an event, unlike TN which had a comp every month. I don't have any pics with me but I will upload one next Monday if I can, it is a very sharp looking car. I want the coordinators of the team to know I have not lost interest, just my connection to the internet.

Peace, Jason


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

cool, congratulations on the car! Now let's get the system in there...lol I think next year we are going to give all the other teams a run for their money, if we stay strong and continue to move forward.


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

^^^^exactly my train of thought, if all goes well everyone has managed to have some b*tching installs as far as I've seen. I'm thinking about the old days of raw high efficiency setups and I've took a totally new install approach, sucks for me but its coming along slowly. Get up pics when you get a chance.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, here it is. I am not going to post in the build log forum yet. I will start a build thread when I can make some progress and get some good pictures. 

So far my equipment is:
Alpine 9886 (although I am considering the Clarion DRZ-9255)
Vifa d26nc55/CDT ES-01 Gold tweeters
HiVi M4N 4" wide-range
Vifa 7" midbass or custom 8" pro midbass
JBL 2226 subwoofer

I am undecided on amplifiers. I am leaning toward Audison or old school A/D/S. I have the drivers and my source in hand, but no amplifiers yet. I also need to save up for dampening, although, it will be minimal as my car is pretty quiet from the factory. If I keep my 9886 I will buy a 701 unit. If I can save enough money for a DRZ-9255 I won't buy a proccessor and I will ditch the Alpine unit (although there is something very alluring about an Alpine/BMW combo). I have very high expectations for this car. I know the JBL 2226 will sound terrific. Both of my midbass drivers sound great in different ways. I have A LOT of room in my kick panels, they could accomodate a 9" or 10" midbass. I will have to do some dash work to get the midranges in the stock location (dash). The tweeters are in the sail panels. The goal is to make the system as stock/stealth as possible. I want everything seemlessly integrated. It will take a lot of detail work; bondo, sanding, and fitment work. But it will be worth it when I can hopefully win some comps and represent the Team. It will probably be next summer before the car is ready, but summer better than later. I am so excited to have a car with 3-way locations already. That will make my work a little easier, opposed to cramming an 8" driver in a crappy plastic door panel and finding places for tweets and what not. Anyways....I will quit rambleing. I know the build forum is a more appropriate place for this, but I do not have enough pics and progress to share. I just wanted to share with my teammates for now. 

P.S. The car has 330Ci rims, Blisten 3" drop shocks, white corner lights, and a front valence (which is falling off because it is too low for the bumpy country road I drive on). 

Peace, Jason


----------

